# Any CVA / Bergara experts here....



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought I was helping my Dad on a couple of gun projects.... He recently bought the CVA Apex and he seemed pleased.... Its the CVA version of the Encore... I bought him a .22-250 & a .45-70 Govt. barrel and he is having a ridiculous time getting zero on his loads.... my dad is a good reloader that that's not the issue.... He called Bergara today and guess what they said... "we dont recommend the use of reloads in our barrels" and they recommended him two factory Hornady loads to use.... I know that hornady probably pays a fee or something for the recommendation but that's pretty bad advice I thought... I told dad to call CVA and he has yet to hear back from them... Dad tells me the primer strike on the .22-250 is off center toward 1 o'clock and the crown is not symmetrical, its almost oval... he heard through a grapevine that Bergara barrels need tweaking before they are spot one.... any thoughts or experiences...


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> "we dont recommend the use of reloads in our barrels"................
> 
> 
> ...............that's pretty bad advice I thought



Most firearms manufacturers will not warranty their firearms if it is found that you are firing reloaded ammunition in their guns. That is extremely sound advice from a firearms manufacturer that has to carry millions of dollars of liability insurance to cover themselves against Joe Public idiots using their products.


I have never used a Bergara barreled rifle but if the barrel is indeed bad with an off center crown then CVA will take care of the problem. 
However, I recommend that your father not tell them he is using reloaded ammo if you want it to get fixed under warranty.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Bigbulls for the advice..... will chat with dad about toning down with the reload talk but I would have to say if the gun can't shoot 1.5" @100yrds with 15+ variants of good reloads there is no chance of hitting anything 200+ yards away with any factory ammo... I may have not said it properly in my OP.....The inference from bergara is that their barrels cant shoot reloads accurately and they said shoot these 2 hornady factory loads to get best accuracy.... I wouldn't expect a warranty from blowing a gun apart from a bad reload but I do expect one if the gun isn't proper.... I always thought that warranties are to fix manufacturing defects, its not insurance against damage from use or misuse...

I expect CVA will make it right.... the off center primer strike is a small red flag but the bad crown definately causes question.... Thanks again Bigbulls, see you at the shop and I will post any updates....


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I always thought that warranties are to fix manufacturing defects, its not insurance against damage from use or misuse...


Correct, but as soon as they find out that you shot reloaded ammo, or modified their product in any way, they have the option to wash their hands of any and all problems that you may have now or in the future. As far as they (their lawyers) are concerned you could be on your own.

I have no doubt that CVA will replace the barrel that has a bad crown, or at the very least recrown the barrel.


----------

